# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  عايز تكتشف أسرار و خبايا معنى إسمك إدخل حالا مستني إييييييه

## meriam

آثار*بقايا الشي
 ::h::  آسية*مداوية حزينة
 آصال*جمع أصيل أي الوقت بين العصر و المغرب
 ::h::  آلاء*نعم
 آمال*جمع أمل أي رجاء
 ::h::  آمنة*مطمئنة و يوثق بها
 آيات*جمع آية
 ::h::  آية*علامة عبرة
 أبية*أنوفة و عزيزة النفس
 ::h::  أحلام*جمع حلم أي عقل و عفو عند المقدرة
 أدب*تهذيب
 ::h::  أدماء*سمراء
 أرب*حاجة
 ::h::  أروى*جمع أروية أي أنثى الوعل
 أريج*رائحة طيبة
 ::h::  أزهار*جمع زهرة
 أسماء*جمع إسم
 ::h::  أسيل*أملس
 أسيلة*ملساء لينة
 ::h::  أشواق*جمع شوق أي حنين
 ::h::  أصالة*جودة شرف و عراقة النسب
 ::h::  أصيلة*شريفة
 أغاريد*غناء
 ::h::  أفنان*غصن الشجرة الصغير
 أماثل*أفاضل
 ::h::  أمان*سلام و إطمئنان
أماني*جمع أمنية أي بغية
 ::h::  أمجاد*جمع مجد أي عزة و رفعة
 أمنية*حلم و رغبة
 ::h::  أميرة*آمرة وزوجة الأمير
 أميمة*يوثق بها حافضة العهد مطمئنة
 ::h::  أنسام*جمع نسمة أي ريح خفيفة
 أنهار*جمع نهر
 ::h::  أنوار*جمع نور أي الضوء
 أنوف*أبية
 ::h::  أنيسة*لطيفة
 أوصاف*جمع وصف أي نعت و ذكر الصفة
 ::h::  أيمن*مبارك ضد أيسر
 إجلال*تعظيم إحترام و تقدير
 ::h::  إحسان*معروف
 إخلاص*وفاء
 ::h::  أحمد*كثير المحامد أصبح محمودا
 ::  *محمود*حسن السيرة مشكور 
 ::h::  مأمون*موثق به أمين
 مؤمن*مصدق الرسائل السماوية
 ::h::  مؤنس*أليف
 مؤيد*مساعد
 ::h::  مريم*إسم عبري يعني مرتفعة أو سيدة البحر
 ::h::  ماريا*بيضاء
 ::h::  خالد*دائم مقيم مطمئن- مسن لم يأخذه الشيب
                           أنا دلوأتي تعبت بس بأوعدكو نكمل اللقاء المقبل 
                                                          يلا باي حبايبي :Baby:

----------


## nariman

ميريام........اسمى مش موجود
بس انا كل اللى اعرفه عن (ناريمان) انه اسم من أصل تركى
لو تعرفى اكتر قوليلى ...........شكرا على الموضوع يا ميريام

----------


## bedo_ic

طيب انا اسمى مش موجود (( عمرو )))
اتصرفى بقى وشوفى لى معناه ولو انى عارف

----------


## meriam

هاي حبايبي يمكن طولت عليكم 
أول شيء حبيبتي نريمان أنا دورت على إسمك بس ما لقيتو بس أوعدك أدورلك عليه  :;):  
إحنا حنبدا ب عمرو عشان ميزعلش علينا
 ::h::  عمرو*من العمر أي الحياة
أدهم*أسود أو الجديد من الأثر أو القديم منها
 ::h::  أديب*مثقف-مهذب-الذي يتعاطى الأدب
أرسلان*إسم تركي بمعنى أسد
 ::h::  أزهد*أكثر الناس تقشفا و عبادة
أزهر*صافي اللون-نير
 ::h::  أسامة*من أسماء الأسد
أسعد*أكثر الناس سرورا و سعادة
 ::h::  أشرف*شريف-الأكثر شرفا
أكرم*ذو كرم-أجود
 ::h::  أمجد*ذو مجد عظيم
أمين*موضع الأمانة-موثوق به-مطمئن
 ::h::  أنور*أكثر نورا-أوضح
حازم*ذو حزم-حازم للأمور
حافظ*حام-حارس-موكل بالشيء
 ::h::  حامد*شاكر-مادح
حبيب*محبوب-كثير البطن
حجاج*صاحب حجة قوية-
 ::h::  حجي*ذو عقل جدير
حذيفة*قصير
حذيم*قاطع
حسام*السيف القاطع
حسان*كثير الحسن
 :good:  حسن*ما كان حسناوجميلا
حسني*نسبة الى الحسن
 ::h::  حسنين*مثنى حسن
إلى اللقاء القادم  ::  
      السلام عليكم

----------


## ضابط شرطة

> *محمود*حسن السيرة مشكور


 ::mazika2::  
موضوع جميل جدا يا مريم وخصوصا الغلطه اللي فوق دي  :Smart:  

ميرسي جدا ليك والحمدلله انك لقيتي اسم عمرو والا كنا نقفل المنتدى علشان خاطر عيون دكتور عمرو  ::-s:   :l:  

في انتظار موضوعاتك الجميلة  :y:

----------


## bedo_ic

شكرا مريومة شكرا محمود باشا
بس على فكرة عمرو ( بمعنى الخيل الجامح )))
دى فى اللغة العربية او فى القبائل العربية الاولى
شكرا لكم كلكم

----------


## بنت شرقيه

حبيبتى 
اسمى مش موجود ؟  ::'(:  
بس انا عارفه معناه 
و لا أقول لك  :2:  
انا هأقول لك معناه و انتى هاتى الاسم اوك ؟  ::mazika2::  
و انا متأكده انك مش هتعرفيه ؟؟  :good:  

معنى اسمى   " اسم زهرة تركيه "

شكرا حبيبتى على الموضوع الجميل  :f:

----------


## eslamko_86

مريم اسمى مش موجود

----------


## meriam

سلام أنا آسفة عشان طولت  عليكم
 حبيبتي  بنت شرقية أنا ما عرفت إسمك إيه قوليهولي بس بليز ::$:  
و إسلام اللي بغلط فيه على طول معاي إسمو حنبتدى بيه عشان ميزعلش بآ أوكي

 ::h::  إسلام* إنقياد لله *جعلك لله إليه أقرب يا إسلام*
إباء*أنفة
 ::h::  إدريس*من الأنبياء
إسحاق*يضحك
إحسان*معروف عمل الخير
 ::h::  إقبال*إتيان
إلهام*وحي
 ::h::  إمام*قدوة طريق واضحة
إياد*حبل حصين
 ::h::  إيمان*إعتقاد تصديق
إيهاب*كثير العطاء
باهر*شديد النور
 ::h::  بدر*قمر مكتمل
بديع*جميل
برهان*حجة دليل وإيضاح
 ::h::  بسام*كثير الإبتسام
بكر*الفتى من الإبل
 ::h::  بندر*رئيس التجار
تمام*متمم
 ::h::  تحسين*تجميل جعل الشئ أحسن
تامر*كثير التمر أي الرزق
 ::h::  توفيق*نجاح
تيسير*توفيق تسهيل
 ::h::  تيم*الحب حتى التذلل
هاي مجموعة اليوم إنشا الله تعجبكم و اللي عايز يعرف معنى إسمو يكتبهولى و أنا أدورلو عليه يلا سلام حبايبي ::   ::

----------


## Bloody Tears

تسلمي 
بس انا عندي فكره فيها ايه لو كل واحد عايز يعرف معني اسمه 
يكتبه وانتي تحصلي كل 10 اسامي وتجيبي معناهم 
فكره (محض راي )
Yours
رسول غرام Alex

----------


## badry_1986

> *محمود*حسن السيرة مشكور 
> 
> بدر قمر مكتمل


الاول اسمى والتانى اسم ولدى من غير الياء الاخيره (ههههه) .

ثانكس ::  :: 

ومقدرين تعبك معانا :y:

----------


## meriam

سلام ألكس فعلا فكرة حلوة و حعمل بيها مشكور
و محمود أنا فرحانة عشان طلع إسمك و إسم أبوك حلوين      منورين ::

----------


## saladino

*شكرا مريم على الموضوع
على فكرة ناريمان يعنى القوام الممشوق*

----------


## nariman

> *شكرا مريم على الموضوع*
> *على فكرة ناريمان يعنى القوام الممشوق*


شكرا ياسلادينو على الافاده 
أنا بصراحه مكنتش أعرف ان معنى اسمى كده
تحياتى للجميع  ::h::

----------


## اوركيدا

ممكن اعرف اسم فاطمة يعنى ايه 
وشكرا على الموضوع الللى بجد ممتع ومعلومات قيمة

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*مريم موضوع جميل زيك
شكرا علي الموضوع
في حفظ الله

حنين*

----------


## meriam

salam kifkoum inchaa allah bkhir ya rab:1_: 
 فاطمة-التي فطم ولدها عنها
*فتحية-منسوب الى الفتح النصر و الرزق
 *فادية-التي تفدي غيرها بالمال و النفس و مضحية
*فاتنة-التي تعجب بجمالهاوتستميل بحسنها
 *فجر-نور الصباح
*فردوس-بستان و جنة
 *فريدة-نادرة ووحيدة
*فيروز-حجر كريم أزرق يميل إلى الخضرة
 *قمر-كوكب يستمد نوره من الشمس و يضئ الأرض ليلا ويشبه به الجمال
*أنفال-جمع   نفل و هي غنيمة نعمة و زيادة
 *أنوار-جمع نور وهوأضواء
أمينة-مخلصة وحافضة المودة موثوق بها ووفية_
                                          alsalam ahla khitam

----------


## محمود زايد

موضوع جميل 
الحمدلله اسمى موجود وكمان صفته ومعناه حلوة 
شكرا مريم على الموضوع

----------


## قلب فاضي

عزيزتى ميريام اسم اختى ميريام بسس مابعرف معناه ولا هى
بحثت ولم اجد له معنى  

ممكن ؟؟

----------


## قلب فاضي

ماجاوبتى ياخبيره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مريم

----------


## khaled4

*طب حنين المعنى بالكامل*

----------


## جنة العذاب

مشكورة اختي كتير علي الموضوع
بصراحة انا كنت زعلانة في بداية الامر 
لاني ما لقيت اسمي بس لما نزلت لقيته 
اسمي كتير حلو ومعانه احلي اسلام

----------


## ماريا مدين

مرحبا .. .

انا معنى اسمي امرأه البيضاء الرقيقه 
القطه الملساء ( مياااااااو )  ههههه  ::h:: 
والعابـــــــــده ...

يلفظ بالعربيه : مريــــــم 
والانجليزيه : ماري
والفرنسيه : ميــري
والروسيه ( ماروشــــــكا ) ... !  :;): 

اما لفظة ( ماريـا ) فبالايطاليه و الروسيه ...

ماريا القبطيه زوجة الرسول ( عليه افضل الصلاة واتم السلام ) وأم ابراهيم (عليه السلام) ...
اسمي مصري لأنه قبطي  ::h::

----------

